# Vizsla as a fit for our family and breeder recmmendations



## hbaerg (Apr 1, 2021)

After months of research and actually talking to a couple of breeders, I'm 99% sure this is a great breed for our family.
My husband and I have an 8 yo and 11yo. We are both teachers. As a family we are active (doesn't everyone say that when they post on here?  in that I run at least 6 miles 4-5x/week year round, we have endless hiking trails outside our front steps and frequently ride our bikes. There are also lakes and rivers close by. We don't hunt and we wouldn't compete with the dog but it would be neat to look into trick titles. We go camping and would love to have a companion for all our adventures.
The only hitch is that we both work full-time so the dog would be home alone from 8-3. That said, we would utilize a dog walker or doggy daycare for the younger stage and also give it regular off leash opportunities. As an adult dog, it would get at least an hour run before we leave and then another walk/off leash time in addition to training in the afternoons.

Still a good fit?

Another tricky part is that I live in BC and I could only find one reputable breeder. I am willing to drive south to Washington, even Oregon for a great breeder and pup. Does anyone have any recommendations? I perused the post history and reached out to Alpine Vizsla's although it seems she gives preference to competition/show/hunting homes.

I'm also wondering, does a reputable breeder ship puppies? If I can get a virtual tour of the living environment, puppies, etc would it be okay to get a puppy shipped? I also ask because I think a breeder would test the temperament of the puppy and choose a puppy for you anyways instead of "first come first serve."

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot/most of good breeders have a preference for performance homes. It does not mean every pup is placed in one. Just that you would be lower on the list. As performance homes help a breeder gauge their breeding program.

@organicthoughts 
Any info on breeders close to BC.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

in my experience reputable breeders don`t ship puppies.

even when they are adults they are still for a good reason called velcro dogs, so chances are that you would have to calculate in pretty much a lifelong dog walker / sitter. before covid i was working in an office and away from home at least 9 hours, so i would run my 2 vizsla boys early in the morning off leash, then a sitter would come around 10.30 and around 2.30 for half an hour visit each time. sometimes it would be just playing with them, but if weather allowed she would take them for a walk. still when i came home they could hardly wait that i change to play clothes and spend time with them. (neither could i haha, they're addictive)


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Send me a DM

I live on Vancouver Island and can help


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Gabica said:


> in my experience reputable breeders don`t ship puppies.
> 
> even when they are adults they are still for a good reason called velcro dogs, so chances are that you would have to calculate in pretty much a lifelong dog walker / sitter. before covid i was working in an office and away from home at least 9 hours, so i would run my 2 vizsla boys early in the morning off leash, then a sitter would come around 10.30 and around 2.30 for half an hour visit each time. sometimes it would be just playing with them, but if weather allowed she would take them for a walk. still when i came home they could hardly wait that i change to play clothes and spend time with them. (neither could i haha, they're addictive)


My now 8.5 yr old was shipped as a pup from one of the most reputable breeders in my country


----------



## hbaerg (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for the input! It's overwhelming sifting through websites and such so it was nice to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## arca_tern (6 mo ago)

@hbaerg did you end up finding a breeder?


----------

